# Yugoloth Lore



## Shade (Jun 30, 2006)

I believe BOZ started a similar thread around the same time as his excellent Demonic Lore  threads, but it appears to have been lost in the crash.

This is an attempt to gather all information on yugoloths, both for our own enjoyment and for the authors of a possible (hopeful!) Fiendish Codex III.

Feel free to add to this! Any reference to yugoloths, their home planes, fortresses, magic items associated with, etc. are all desired.

*3E/3.5 Yugoloths and Where to Find Them:*


Arcanaloth (MMII)
Canoloth (MotP, MMIII)
Echinoloth (Stormwrack)
Marraenoloth (MMII)
Mezzoloth (MotP, MMIII)
Mycaloth (MotP, MMIII)
Piscoloth (FF)
Skeroloth (FF)
Ultroloth (MotP, MMIII)
Yagnoloth (MMII)

*Battleloths (Dragon Magazine #306):*


Arrow
Axe
Crossbow
Pick
Spiked Chain
Sword

*Unupdated Yugoloths and Where to Find Them:*


Baernaloth (Planes of Conflict)
Dergholoth (1E Monster Manual 2, Planescape Monstrous Compendium I)
Gacholoth (Dungeon Magazine #49 and Monstrous Compendium Annual 4)  
Hydroloth (1E Monster Manual 2, Planescape Monstrous Compendium I)
Guardian Yugoloths (least, lesser, greater)(1E Fiend Folio, 2E Monstrous Manual.)  

*Altraloths:*


Anthraxus - former Oinoloth (1E MMII)
Bubonix - self titled overlord of Carceri, and lord of the Tower of Incarnate Pain (Dragon Annual 2)
Charon/Cerlix - ferryman of the River Styx, overlord of the Marraenoloths (1E MMII)
Cholerix - aide and leutenant to Bubonix (Dragon Annual 2)
Diptherius - name-dropped in first edition MMII
Taba - the perfect shapeshifter and infiltrator (Dragon Annual 2)
Typhus - a 12-foot-tall misshapen, hunch-backed mezzoloth with a limp, he wields the _Sword of Carceri _ (Dragon Annual 2)
Xengara the Fallen - appears as a solar with an expression of utter despair on a haggard face (Dragon Annual 2)
Other members of The Diseased Eight, appearing in Gary Gygax's Gord the Rogue books (not official, but worth mentioning)

*Baernaloths:*

Apomps the Triple Aspected - creator of the demodands/gehreleths
Daru Ib Shamiq (Hellbound,  "Squaring the Circle") - able to grant _greater teleport _ to any creature, corrupted a solar named Maeldur Et Kavurik
The Demented - A group of the Baern known to council the General of Gehenna and perhaps the Oinoloth as well.

*Other Unique Yugoloth "Lords":*


The General of Gehenna - mysterious master of the yugoloth race, rules from the Crawling City (3E MotP)
Helekanalaith - Keeper of the Tower Arcane
Larsdana Ap Neut - designed the Tower Arcane, modeled it after certain architectural elements of Sigil, and created the racial memory archive that is pooled from all of her caste of yugoloths, and which any of them in good standing can access from anywhere on the planes (possibly former Keeper of the Tower Arcane)(Planes of Conflict)
Mydianchlarus - current Oinoloth (3E MotP)

*Other Unique Yugoloths:*


A'kin - arcanaloth who runs a magic shop called "The Friendly Fiend" in Sigil's Lower Ward
Shemeshka the Marauder - "information broker" in Sigil

*Related Creatures:*


Slasrath (FF)
A 'Yugoloth Ghost' appears in the module 'Squaring the Circle' from 'Hellbound: The Blood War'. It was, for all intents and purposes, a ghost yugoloth, outside of the fact that undead fiends are generally just not possible to have, it was unique in that despite its status it had no link to the ethereal or negative energy planes.

*Notable 'loth Locations:*


The Crawling City - mobile fortress of the General of Gehenna; has never entered the Blood War, and prophecies suggest that should it ever do so, the Blood War will finally reach a decisive conclusion in an apocalyptic final battle (3E MotP)
Khin-Oin the Wasting Tower - holds the _Siege Malicious_, seat of the Oinoloth (3E MotP)
Tower Arcane - holds the history of the yugoloths (3E MotP)
Tower of Incarnate Pain - unfinished, would be the third great Yugoloth tower. The tower is constructed a millions of living petitioners grafted together like writhing, screaming bricks, and the tower itself is intended to be a living creature in many respects. The center of it, something known as the Reflective Chasm, taps directly into the essence of Carceri, while the top of the Tower, known as the Crown of Agony, will eventually be wrapped in the prepared, flayed skin of a dead or sacrificed deity. The tower is nominally operated by the Altraloth Bubonix.
Loadstones of Misery - incredibly ancient artifacts, one of them on each layer of the Gray Waste, covered in script in the Baernaloth language, that appear to be siphoning off and collecting the faith, emotions, and spiritual energies drained by the entire Gray Waste. [I have fun with these in my own work]
City of Center - the 'loths have some sort of bizarre presence here, linked to Dandy Will, lord of the city and a tiefling of 'loth heritage.

*Yugoloth-related Magic Items and Special Materials:*


Gehennan Morghuth-Iron (Arms and Equipment Guide)
_Pain Pit _ (minor artifact)(BoVD)


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2006)

hey cool, good call! 

i'll try to contribute later when i have more time.


----------



## Pants (Jun 30, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> *Battleloths (Dragon Magazine #306):*
> 
> 
> Arrow
> ...



Ugh, I would pay to not see these in the (hopefully) upcoming 'loth book. Such a boring idea.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 30, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> *Unupdated Yugoloths and Where to Find Them:*
> 
> 
> Baernaloth (Planes of Conflict)
> ...




The Hydroloth and Dergholoth also appear in the Planescape Monstrous Compendium I, in greater detail than the 1e source.

A 'Yugoloth Ghost' appears in the module 'Squaring the Circle' from 'Hellbound: The Blood War'. It was, for all intents and purposes, a ghost yugoloth, outside of the fact that undead fiends are generally just not possible to have, it was unique in that despite its status it had no link to the ethereal or negative energy planes.




> *Baernaloths:*
> 
> Apomps the Triple Aspected - creator of the demodands/gehreleths
> Daru Ib Shamiq (Hellbound,  "Squaring the Circle") - able to grant _greater teleport _ to any creature, corrupted a solar named Maeldur Et Kavurik
> The Demented - A group of the Baern known to council the General of Gehenna and perhaps the Oinoloth as well.




I'll point out here that with respect to the Baernaloths, and specifically The Demented, be careful about the lore on them. A nice little fraction of what sometimes gets mentioned about them on the 'net doesn't come from the original material, but rather from a lot of the stuff that I've written about them in various places (Baernaloth cycle stories, my Storyhour, a story I had in a recent issue of 'Knowledge Arcana' over on Wizards, etc).

Of note, Daru Ib Shamiq was never specifically named as a member of the Demented. That's a link that I've promoted in one of my stories (a rather darker retelling of the events of Squaring the Circle).

The Demented are said to council the General of Gehenna, the Oinoloth, and the most powerful Ultroloths (and presumably politically relevant Altraloths).



> *Other Unique Yugoloth "Lords":*
> 
> 
> The General of Gehenna - mysterious master of the yugoloth race, rules from the Crawling City
> ...




It's worth noting here that Helekanalaith appears in the lore as a quotation in Planes of Conflict attributed to him. I'm here at work, and paraphrasing: "A burning star falling from the void, or a petitioner on fire. It matters not, both are beautiful to me." - Helekanalith, Keeper of the Tower Arcane.

Attributing 'Keeper' as lord of the tower arcane is possibly my invention, but it's a reasonable inference from the text regardless. Otherwise, he doesn't appear anywhere else. So anything else on the net you might find is, with fair chance, descended from some of my stuff.

Likewise with Larsdana Ap Neut, she appears in a few sentences in either Planes of Conflict or Faces of Evil, stating that she designed the Tower Arcane, modeled it after certain architectural elements of Sigil, and created the racial memory archive that is pooled from all of her caste of yugoloths, and which any of them in good standing can access from anywhere on the planes. Her fate is never mentioned, though I've developed her history considerably in my own stuff, as well as personality, appearance, etc.



> *Other Unique Yugoloths:*
> 
> 
> A'kin - arcanaloth who runs a magic shop called "The Friendly Fiend" in Sigil's Lower Ward
> Shemeshka the Marauder - "information broker" in Sigil




We had a huge long list on Planewalker a while back that Rip, myself, and others put together listing all of the 'loths, named or not, that have appeared in various books. I'll find that tonight.

Off the top of my head though, there's Duke Dyavin B'wee, a thin, white furred arcanaloth who supplies A'kin with information from back in Gehenna, in turn receiving information from the Friendly Fiend himself. [From 'Hellbound: The Blood War]

Tons of others... but I'll wait till I get home to actually write them down with proper spelling, and sources, etc.



> *Notable 'loth Locations:*
> 
> 
> The Crawling City - mobile fortress of the General of Gehenna; has never entered the Blood War, and prophecies suggest that should it ever do so, the Blood War will finally reach a decisive conclusion in an apocalyptic final battle (3E MotP)
> ...




Tower of Incarnate Pain - unfinished, would be the third great Yugoloth tower. The tower is constructed a millions of living petitioners grafted together like writhing, screaming bricks, and the tower itself is intended to be a living creature in many respects. The center of it, something known as the Reflective Chasm, taps directly into the essence of Carceri, while the top of the Tower, known as the Crown of Agony, will eventually be wrapped in the prepared, flayed skin of a dead or sacrificed deity. The tower is nominally operated by the Altraloth Bubonix.

Loadstones of Misery - incredibly ancient artifacts, one of them on each layer of the Gray Waste, covered in script in the Baernaloth language, that appear to be siphoning off and collecting the faith, emotions, and spiritual energies drained by the entire Gray Waste. [I have fun with these in my own work]

City of Center - the 'loths have some sort of bizarre presence here, linked to Dandy Will, lord of the city and a tiefling of 'loth heritage.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 30, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> Ugh, I would pay to not see these in the (hopefully) upcoming 'loth book. Such a boring idea.




*shrug* I wouldn't have made them yugoloths. At most I'd have made them yugoloth constructs, similar to Guardian Yugoloths. The idea still has use, but I wouldn't use them directly as written perhaps.


----------



## saucercrab (Jun 30, 2006)

Wasn't there some type of yugoloth lord/ruler in an FR novel? What I'm thinking of was in one of the _War of the Spiderqueen_ books. Don't remember & don't have the book handy.


----------



## Shade (Jun 30, 2006)

saucercrab said:
			
		

> Wasn't there some type of yugoloth lord/ruler in an FR novel? What I'm thinking of was in one of the _War of the Spiderqueen_ books. Don't remember & don't have the book handy.




There are the nycaloths that led the attack on Myth Drannor, but I'm forgetting their names at the moment.


----------



## Shade (Jun 30, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> The Hydroloth and Dergholoth also appear in the Planescape Monstrous Compendium I, in greater detail than the 1e source.




Yeah, I was just listing the first source for the unupdated thus far, but planned to go back and add the other sources.  Thanks!



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> A 'Yugoloth Ghost' appears in the module 'Squaring the Circle' from 'Hellbound: The Blood War'. It was, for all intents and purposes, a ghost yugoloth, outside of the fact that undead fiends are generally just not possible to have, it was unique in that despite its status it had no link to the ethereal or negative energy planes.




Didn't Daru Ib Shamiq exist as a sort of ghost at one point as well?  (Perhaps I'm confusing him with one of the other baerns...or something else entirely)




			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'll point out here that with respect to the Baernaloths, and specifically The Demented, be careful about the lore on them. A nice little fraction of what sometimes gets mentioned about them on the 'net doesn't come from the original material, but rather from a lot of the stuff that I've written about them in various places (Baernaloth cycle stories, my Storyhour, a story I had in a recent issue of 'Knowledge Arcana' over on Wizards, etc).






			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Attributing 'Keeper' as lord of the tower arcane is possibly my invention, but it's a reasonable inference from the text regardless. Otherwise, he doesn't appear anywhere else. So anything else on the net you might find is, with fair chance, descended from some of my stuff.




You are rather prolific on the subject.    

I'll make the necessary changes.



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> We had a huge long list on Planewalker a while back that Rip, myself, and others put together listing all of the 'loths, named or not, that have appeared in various books. I'll find that tonight.




Excellent!    



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Tower of Incarnate Pain.




D'oh!  How'd I miss _that_?


----------



## saucercrab (Jun 30, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> There are the nycaloths that led the attack on Myth Drannor, but I'm forgetting their names at the moment.



Nah, not them. I'll have to dig up the novels later.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 30, 2006)

saucercrab said:
			
		

> Wasn't there some type of yugoloth lord/ruler in an FR novel? What I'm thinking of was in one of the _War of the Spiderqueen_ books. Don't remember & don't have the book handy.




Malkazid, but he's not a yugoloth. He was originally a CG aasimon (angel) in service to the Seldarine. He fell to LE, rose through the ranks of Baator and in the process was metaphysically refined, becoming a Baatezu (in the fashion of Baalzebul). Eventually he was on the losing side of politics and ended up being exiled, supposedly then carving out a fiefdom for himself among the yugoloths of the Barrens of Doom and Despair (a warped version of the Gray Waste in bizarro FR's 3e cosmology).

He might rule over, or more likely purchase the loyalty of, a bunch of yugoloths, but -he is not a yugoloth-. The 'loths are obsessed with purity, and they don't recruit into their ranks, either from petitioners, and certainly not from fallen celestials who couldn't make the cut with the Baatezu. While Malkazid is an interesting character, he shouldn't be considered a yugoloth lord (since not being a yugoloth precludes this).

I tend to assume that he purchases loyalty of 'loths as mercenaries, or 'loths that are themselves outcasts from the normal yugoloth heirarchy. Or, Malkazid might be holding a position not unlike an overgrown Yagnoloth: one of nominal political power over a minor fiefdom, but being relatively impotent except to carry out the whims of the Ultroloths that are calling the shots, with or without him being aware of it.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's a link to the original thread over on Planewalker.

Reposted here (I'm leaving out material from Gygax's later books, because they don't mesh with how the 'loths developed after 1e, and aren't relevant to any potential FC:III for that, and legal reasons.) After I've had dinner I'll strip out the 'loths that don't actually appear in canon.



			
				Planewalker thread on 'loths said:
			
		

> Name: A'kin
> Species: Arcanaloth
> Alias: The Friendly Fiend
> Desc: Head of a fanged jackal. Wide, white strip of fur partially encircling his golden eyes like a bandit's mask. Six golden hoop earrings in his ears. Hair pulled into multiple tiny tufts, held together by golden bands. Clean, sandy brown fur. Wears a robe speckled with teal, gold, and black. Low, raspy voice.
> ...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 1, 2006)

Question for you Shade, since this is your thread: 

I assume you want to keep this only with 'loths that have appeared in published material, rather than fan sources? Otherwise I've got a ton of links to drop...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 1, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Didn't Daru Ib Shamiq exist as a sort of ghost at one point as well?  (Perhaps I'm confusing him with one of the other baerns...or something else entirely)




No, he appears in the module as a sickly, but wholly corporeal being. He had that 'ghost yugoloth' tethered to a fake tomb in the rubble of Daubei's Obscure Woe, a villa in the gatetown of Torch which contained the portal to his domain in Gehenna. He also had a (greater) guardian yugoloth stationed on the interior of the house, just before the bound space of the portal.




> D'oh!  How'd I miss _that_?




Please report for twelve days of pointless misery in the Reflective Chasm immediately. Do not pass Go. Do not collect 200 larvae.


----------



## Sammael (Jul 1, 2006)

The Trio Nefarious: Aulmpiter, Gaulguth, Malimshaer (advanced nycaloths), who led the Army of Darkness and orchestrated Myth Drannor's fall. They appear in various FR sourcebooks, but are most prominently featured in the Arcane Age adventure _The Fall of Myth Drannor_.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's some obscure ones I'll chip in with. They may or may not be relevant, considering the source:

- Darktome the Arcanaloth [Blood War trading card game, warlord/uncommon]

- Vadarther the Ultroloth  [Blood War trading card game, warlord/common]


----------



## saucercrab (Jul 1, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Malkazid, but he's not a yugoloth.



Nope, not him. I said FR _novel_. 

And I found it.

Inthracis appears in _Resurrection_, War of the Spiderqueen Book VI (I don't think it appears earlier in the series). It's a (seemingly) very powerful ultroloth, skilled in necromancy, that rules Corpsehaven, a realm/desmesne on Calaas (the largest volcano), in the Blood Rift.

The book also mentions Kexxon the Oinoloth, Archgeneral of the Blood Rift (its fort is called the Steel Keep), & Bubonis & its Obsidian Tower. Bubonis is mentioned as the ultroloth immediately below Inthracis in the Blood Rift's ultroloth hierarchy.

Use it how you will.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 1, 2006)

*It's from bizarro world, but we'll add it anyways *



			
				saucercrab said:
			
		

> Nope, not him. I said FR _novel_.




He was in the Last Mythal trilogy of FR novels 




> Inthracis appears in _Resurrection_, War of the Spiderqueen Book VI (I don't think it appears earlier in the series). It's a (seemingly) very powerful ultroloth, skilled in necromancy, that rules Corpsehaven, a realm/desmesne on Calaas (the largest volcano), in the Blood Rift.
> 
> The book also mentions Kexxon the Oinoloth, Archgeneral of the Blood Rift (its fort is called the Steel Keep), & Bubonis & its Obsidian Tower. Bubonis is mentioned as the ultroloth immediately below Inthracis in the Blood Rift's ultroloth hierarchy.
> 
> Use it how you will.




*chuckle*

It's pastiche. Or homage. Depending on your point of view I suppose.


Great Wheel  /  Bizarro World

Anthraxus / Inthacis
Khalas / Calaas
Bubonix / Bubonis


----------



## RichGreen (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

Another infamous yugoloth is the arcanaloth Yrkhetep, vassal of Anthraxus, who appears as the main villain in the early FR 1e adventure I14 Swords of the Iron Legion.

Most of the adventures in the module take place in the Vilhon Reach area, but the last one (The Final Battle: The Infinity Train) is set in Oinos in the Gray Waste and describes two locations -- the Black Bridge and the Domain of Yrkhetep. Anthraxus makes an appearance at the end of the adventure.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 2, 2006)

Note that the yugoloths whose source is listed above solely as Shemmy or me are not official.

To that list we should add Tul-oc-luc the Arcanadaemon, from the 1st edition adventure _Isle of the Ape_. I believe it is an ally of Iggwilv's.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 2, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Note that the yugoloths whose source is listed above solely as Shemmy or me are not official.




I edited it and removed all of them. A day late, but there we go. 

Thanks for the mention of the arcanaloth from Isle of the Ape. I left that off the list originally because I wasn't sure if it was from the IotA module, or just on the 'net.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 2, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I edited it and removed all of them. A day late, but there we go.




*sigh* could have kept them in a post specially dedicated to "Fan Sources"...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 2, 2006)

*Fan Sources:*

Baernaloths of The Demented

Tellura Ibn Shartalan, The Dire Shepherd  [Rip also wrote a response to this story of mine, involving Grazzt]

Severeth Na'Halastrian, The Wanderer

Tarsikus Ibn Meth'kultesh, The Book Binder

Jezifreth Na'Harsindrian, The Inquisitor

Daru Ib Shamiq, The Lie Weaver

Methikus Sar Telmuril, The Flesh Sculptor

Koristal Il Palithiin, The Proselytizer

Harishek Apt Thul'kesh, The Blind Clockmaker

Sarkithel fek Parthis, The Chronicler - shows up in Storyhour 1, story and background in progress.

The Ineffable

Lazarius Ibn Shartalan, The Architect - shows up in Storyhour 1, and in various other Baern cycle stories.

The Shackler

The Dream Reaver

Source: Todd Stewart (Shemmy)


Non 'Demented' Baernaloths
Armala the Reprobate
Asudj Ap Shaelloth
Yrsinius the Younger

Source: Todd Stewart (Shemmy)



Assorted 'loths:

Planewalker writeup of Shemeshka the Marauder, stats and in-character description

Name: Shylara Akt’Atarm 
Alias: Shylara the Manged 
Desc: The jackal headed female was dressed almost plainly in robes of black and silver, and save for a few jewelled piercings in either of her ears, was adorned plainly and without flair. Peeling away the layers of illusion she had habitually cloaked herself in, and even many of the shapechanging spells that were her birthright as an Arcanaloth, she was a wasted wretch of a thing, her fur ravaged by mange, and nearly bald in places from where the flesh had festered and bled or where she had torn it off, scratching in vain to cull the itch and irritation. 
Operates: She is but one of a handful of advisors to Bubonix, Overlord of Carceri and master of the Tower of Incarnate Pain. Additionally, Shylara Akt'Atarm is a bit more than she seems, and while she's in the game entirely for herself, she has a number of allies within Carceri, as well as allies in Gehenna and within Khin-Oin itself, possibly as high as an advisor to Mydianclarus, if not the Oinoloth himself. She's certainly not telling, but it may be that the position held by Bubonix, as well as his ties to the Night Hags makes him something of an anathema in the eyes of the new Oinoloth and his own advisors. And if so, Akt'Atarm is jumping atop the opportunity to stage a revolt against her master. Its a dangerous game she plays, and the outcome is far from certain for all involved. 
Source: Todd Stewart 

Name: Malpheaz 
Species: Ultroloth 
Alias: Lord of the Seven Darks 
Desc: An imposing presence, radiating darkness and chill. 
Operates: an ultroloth who styles himself Master of Mungoth. He collects secrets about Baator's Dark Eight. He is an ultraloth with a fortress on a crystal river, a fortress carved from a single piece of ice five hundred feet tall. 
Source: Rip Van Wormer 

Name: Yrsinius the Elder 
Species: Baernaloth 
Alias: Black Death 
Desc: unknown 
Operates: One of the creators of Yrsinius the Younger, an experiment in baernaloth procreation. 
Source: Todd Stewart 

Name: Lakerus 
Species: Yagnoloth 
Alias: The Severer 
Desc: Lakerus has fallen on hard times of late; his arm has been replaced by a mechanical thing created from greensteel and a living limb cut from a retriever. Half of his head has been replaced by an enormous obsidian eye from the City of Glass and Vine. 
Operates: The yagnoloth Lakerus, a sadistic bastard known for cutting pieces off his enemies, controls the most powerful faction in the city Severence in Carceri. 
Source: Rip Van Wormer 

Name: Targa 
Species: Nycaloth 
Alias: The Many 
Desc: Lean and muscled, Targa has a long, doglike muzzle and vast batlike wings. Her body is covered in green scales; a long reptillian tail trails behind her. Her posture is that of a crouched gargoyle or bird of prey. She has only two arms and two legs. 
Operates: Targa is the spymaster in charge of Severence in Carceri, intended to be the power behind Lakerus' throne. Though created a nycoloth, she managed to convince the populace that she was (variously) an arcane, a tiefling, an imp, a shator, a babau, a human revolutionary , and a slaad. Rooting out trouble and manipulating the various leaders and upstarts was child's play for this sly cutter, and promotion seemed assured. This was before human slaves used an artifact called the Five-Armed Prism to shatter everyone in the city into independent beings created from the many ways they were perceived by others. Targa was the hardest hit. 
Source: Rip Van Wormer 

Name: Vorkannis 
Species: Arcanaloth 
Alias: The Ebon 
Desc: A jet black arcanaloth, Vorkannis the Ebon looked with the reddish pink eyes of an albino oddly contrasting with his shadowy coat. He sneered and bared gleaming fangs, pausing for effect. His eyes flashed more red than the dim corpse light of Carceri and The Ebon snarled and barked out a series of words that grated the air and caused the walls to ache and distort: the language of the baernaloths. 
Operates: The Ebon had climbed the ladder of power quickly and without question. It didn’t entirely make sense. For starters he’d simply walked out of the Waste without a past, at least as far as anyone could tell. “I have a question for you both, answer me and you will have what you ask and we will set this third wheel into motion, a wheel among wheels of conspiracy, the wheel within wheels.” 
Source: Todd Stewart

Name: Gehasst 
Species: Arcanaloth 
Alias: The Dire Youth 
Desc: Appears to be a young Arcanaloth, but is actually just as old as most other of his brethren. Gehasst may use his shape shifting to transform into any species but due to a curse laid on him as punishment he is unable to shift into any adult forms of creatures. The nature of his crime is a dark held from most all others, even his fellow loths, but there are many rumors, most of which revolve around the fact that he is one of the few trueborn Arcanaloths to be even moderately successful. His forced child-like state not only applies to his appearance but his personality as well. At times of high stress he seems unable to cope as an adult and often seeks out a parental figure for support. 
Operates: Gehasst may be found anywhere in the outer planes, but spends most of his time on the Waste. He roams about on missions given to him by his master, an ultraloth rumored to be his mother and the source of his curse. Still his forced guise as a child often allows him to gain the trust of others as well as allow him to take advantage of the underestimations of him from his enemies both for being a true-born and for being a perpetual child. 
Source: Gerald Sears

Name: Veriz'artorin 
Species: Ultroloth 
Alias: The Silent One 
Desc: Veriz'artorin appears as a standard ultroloth, except that his eyes tend toward cooler colors- opal eyes, rather than fire opals. 
Operates: An Ultroloth who ran a particularly twisted laboratory in the depths of Krangath. Called "The Silent One" for his unwillingness to 'speak' (via telepathy) to anyone besides his two arcanoloth lackies. The majority of the experiments he and his allies performed were on the nature of induced corruption and methods of imprisonment. Veriz'artorin was presumed destroyed when a band of mortal adventurers released his most successful experiment: a Planetar who had essentially ascended to Solar as a result of experiments they had performed, and then been driven to apparent madness and fallen. Some chant places him as still alive, imprisoned in a massive black crystal in his former fortress, tortured regularly by the very monster he created. 
Status: Dead or imprisoned in the ruins of his fortress on Krangath. 
Source: Ohtar Turinson

Plus God only knows how many of the little b@stards I've named over the span of my 1st storyhour. There are a lot. I'll add here as I recall them, and any relevant information.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 2, 2006)

Land Outcast is happy    Really Really happy   

Now that I have manged to get hold of a whole, entire week of free time, I'll have time to drift on the net, reading and rejoicing.

Oh, yeha, forgot: 1k Thanks


----------



## saucercrab (Jul 2, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> He was in the Last Mythal trilogy of FR novels



Ah, did not read those. Touche. 



> _*chuckle*
> 
> It's pastiche. Or homage. Depending on your point of view I suppose.
> 
> ...



(Bolding by me.) 
Ain't that the truth. Or, in proper Bizarro-speak, "That am lie." I noticed the other two, but the first "i" in Inthracis threw me off from matching it up with Anthraxus.

God, I hate that damn tree.


----------



## Shade (Jul 3, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Question for you Shade, since this is your thread:
> 
> I assume you want to keep this only with 'loths that have appeared in published material, rather than fan sources? Otherwise I've got a ton of links to drop...




It appears you found a good solution.


----------



## Nichols (Jul 4, 2006)

Also...

*Inajira* - Arcanaloth - Forged a contract with Strahd Von Zarovich giving the soon-to-be vampire victory over the Tergs in Material Plane Barovia. Later trapped in Ravenloft when he persued the vampire during the Grand Conjunction in _Roots of Evil_.  Also called the Pariah Fiend, and He-Who-Deceives. Stats in _Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 3_ (2nd edition) and _Ravenloft Gazetteer Volume 1_ (3E).


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 4, 2006)

From _Dungeon: #55_ and its adventure 'Umbra' :

Inimigle the Yagnoloth - bound by the members of the long dead 'Zactar' faction to guard a portal in the cathdral that served as their faction hall in Sigil.

Kraal the Mezzoloth - tasked by Inimigle to guard the rest of the cathdral during the hours of the day that the portal was inoperable, during which time Inimigle was free to wander Sigil.


----------



## Rut-arak (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice gathering of yugoloth lore guys. I really do hope they come out with a FC3 on these guys.


----------



## Shade (Jul 4, 2006)

From someone who has the MMIV:



> The Corruptor of Fate is a CR 5 yugoloth that specializes in stealth and assassination. It has two block stats, one normal and one with 5 levels of Assassin. The voor is a yugoloth bred to be guardians of yugoloth strongholds and fortresses, it's CR 4 and the Dreadful Lasher is simply an upgraded Voor, that one is CR 9 but it does have unique abilities like higher SR and DR.




I'm bummed that the yugoloths, like the MM III demons before them, lost their traditional naming convention for the descriptive name format of later 3E.   Also, I'll have to try hard to not confuse "voor" with the Fiend Folio's "vorr" and the "voor larva" from 2E.   :\


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 4, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> I'm bummed that the yugoloths, like the MM III demons before them, lost their traditional naming convention for the descriptive name format of later 3E.   Also, I'll have to try hard to not confuse "voor" with the Fiend Folio's "vorr" and the "voor larva" from 2E.   :\




It's unfortunate if they randomly dropped three editions worth of naming convention for the 'loths in the MMIV. Depending on what the 'Corrupter of Fate' looks like, perhaps calling it a Lesser Gacholoth or Larval Gacholoth might work, and then the Vooroloth sounds appropriate for the other. 

At the least, I'll adopt a proper name for them on my own if none is provided by the MMIV either by oversight or some other reason.


----------



## hong (Jul 4, 2006)

Surely a yugoloth would be a daemonic Yugo.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2006)

well, of course.  

i was reading Dungeon #64, the adventure in which the demon lord Jzzalshrak appears, and i think she had a number of yugoloth mercenaries serving her.  i'll have to look that up later.


----------



## Shade (Jul 5, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> It's unfortunate if they randomly dropped three editions worth of naming convention for the 'loths in the MMIV. Depending on what the 'Corrupter of Fate' looks like, perhaps calling it a Lesser Gacholoth or Larval Gacholoth might work, and then the Vooroloth sounds appropriate for the other.
> 
> At the least, I'll adopt a proper name for them on my own if none is provided by the MMIV either by oversight or some other reason.




Well, they're just following the lead of the MM III demons.  I'm not sure why they couldn't add one word to these entries to please everyone.   :\ 

Your suggested names sound good, and I'll probably glom 'em as well for my campaign if I use 'em.


----------



## Gez (Jul 6, 2006)

Also: Ebollix the Altraloth. Written by Ed Bonny, but he kinda sorta gave the copyright to me.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 6, 2006)

Xell Dog-Ears
Nycaloth
Captain of the Brigade of Darkness (reports directly to the General of Gehenna)
Hellbound: The Dark of the War, page 28

Ferelm Cuer
Nycaloth
Discontented Blood War scout
Hellbound: The Dark of the War, page 29

Crassag
Nycaloth
Part of a living wall
Hellbound: War Games, 38

Stammering Azarin
Nycaloth
Blood War recruiter
Hellbound: The Chant of the War, 26


----------



## BOZ (Jul 8, 2006)

a number of sources for info on the former (and, many hope, future) Oinoloth:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthraxus


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 8, 2006)

Por Ell
Ultroloth
'Loaned' a pair of Mezzoloths to the Erinyes Kasmine to guard her lair in Gehenna during the duration of her self-imposed exile from Baator
_Dungeon #95, 'The Jackal's Redemption'_


----------



## Shade (Jul 10, 2006)

Gez said:
			
		

> Also: Ebollix the Altraloth. Written by Ed Bonny, but he kinda sorta gave the copyright to me.




Cool!


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's some more fan material, and some 'loths along with it.

This particular bit  was 'published' in _Knowledge Arcana #5_ over on Wizards, and it's my assumption that it isn't accorded any status above fanfiction, though I suppose I could be wrong. I'm not entirely sure how that's handled and what the status is.

The Dreamer
Baernaloth
The member of The Demented who occupied Larsdana Ap Neut, using her as a sort of metaphysical host, infecting her mind, and in that capacity functioning as a sort of sentient virus who gave wisdom, wanted or unwanted, to its carrier.
_Knowledge Arcana #5_: 'The Dreamer and the Fiend' by Todd Stewart

Additional background and details on Larsdana Ap Neut and Helekanalaith appear in the story as well.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## Shade (Jul 14, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> This particular bit  was 'published' in _Knowledge Arcana #5_ over on Wizards, and it's my assumption that it isn't accorded any status above fanfiction, though I suppose I could be wrong. I'm not entirely sure how that's handled and what the status is.




That's a good question, one I've been pondering myself.  While it is fan-submitted, it is overseen by WotC, so it does carry a bit of an official aura, and I suppose they can reprint its contents in game supplements as they wish.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 14, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> That's a good question, one I've been pondering myself.  While it is fan-submitted, it is overseen by WotC, so it does carry a bit of an official aura, and I suppose they can reprint its contents in game supplements as they wish.




I'll have to go back and review the terms and conditions legalese that 'publication' in KA carries, and I suppose I could send an email to Penny Williams asking about that (she was the editor for that story). I somewhat hazily recall that they were granted full rights to that one publication in KA, but I don't recall if anything else was addressed.

Granted I wouldn't mind if it was later referenced by someone else.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd also be curious to know if Planewalker is allowed to host a copy of it as well?


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2006)

how can we find this stuff out?


----------



## BOZ (Jul 18, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i was reading Dungeon #64, the adventure in which the demon lord Jzzalshrak appears, and i think she had a number of yugoloth mercenaries serving her.  i'll have to look that up later.




finally did that.     in "Bzallin's Blacksphere", indeed several yugo mercenaries appear, but the only named one is the nycaloth Vzarro.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 19, 2006)

an old one i found in my PM box...



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey Boz,
> 
> I've been looking through my Dungeon Magazines and found ... In Issue #70, the adventure called Kingdom of Ghouls ...
> 
> a named hydroloth named "Frellup" on page 55.


----------



## Ripzerai (Oct 18, 2006)

"Zender the Greater Daemon" appears on Adventure Card #13 in the _City of Greyhawk_ boxed set. Because this was a very early 2nd edition scenario (before daemons had been updated to 2e stats, and even before they had been temporarily banished from the game, but after the old _Fiend Folio_ and _Monster Manual II_ had gone out of print) his exact type isn't mentioned, but from his stats I assume he's an ultroloth (he's got one more hit die and 20% better magic resistance than the 2e ultroloth, though, and his spell-like abilities are somewhat different, though overlapping). His true physical appearance isn't described at all.

His main thing is that he's captured the archmage Bigby and is, at the time of the scenario (581 CY or thereabouts), posing as him. I guess it's assumed that the PCs eventually unmask him, but it'd be amusing if they didn't, and the real Bigby is still imprisoned beneath his tower somewhere. If he's still impersonating Bigby in 596 CY he'd probably have had to have cloned himself, though, or convincingly pretended he had.

He's served by a lesser guardian daemon (called simply a Lesser Daemon, but his stats are identical to the 2e lesser guardian yugoloth).


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

awesome!  

while looking at my Blood Wards CCG cards, i noticed a couple of fellows:
Vadarthar the Ultroloth
Darktome the Arcanaloth


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 7, 2006)

Dragon 351 might have another fiend for this thread, but I don't know what survived edits yet. Once someone has the issue however it'll be worth adding, though it's a bit of a unique case.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 7, 2006)

Ahem.

This (and the other thread on other fiends) is a fantastic source of information. Thank you all very, very much.


----------



## Razz (Dec 7, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Dragon 351 might have another fiend for this thread, but I don't know what survived edits yet. Once someone has the issue however it'll be worth adding, though it's a bit of a unique case.




Another fiend eh? I wish that issue would hurry up and arrive here already.

I really do hope they do an FC3. We have only to hope it shows up somewhere in the 3rd trimester of 2007. 

Failing that, either it shows up on 1st trimester of 2008 or we need a petition for it.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Dragon 351 might have another fiend for this thread, but I don't know what survived edits yet. Once someone has the issue however it'll be worth adding, though it's a bit of a unique case.




cool - 350 just came out, right, or is 351 coming out this month?



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> while looking at my Blood Wards CCG cards, i noticed a couple of fellows:
> Vadarthar the Ultroloth
> Darktome the Arcanaloth




hey hey, now that i got my wife's scanner up and running, i need to flip through those cards again and see what else there was...


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 13, 2006)

As promised, another 'loth (though fallen far from the tree, so to speak):

Felthis ap Jerran, risen ultroloth and Philosopher King of the gatetown of Ecstasy (he replaced the aged mortal wizard Kagorius, the previous holder of that position) _Dragon #351_


----------



## Shade (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool.  I look forward to reading that article.  Congrats!


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2006)

good deal!  

did we have somewhere a list of all the yugo lords (altraloth or otherwise) and what books they can be found in?


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 15, 2006)

Nothing more on the General of Gehenna?  Out of all of the `loths, he's the one who's interested me most as a potential BBEG for a long-term campaign.

Also, just out of curiosity: why did WotC stick with the Yugoloth name/term (instead of daemon), even though they revered/readopted the devil/demon terminology for baatezu/tanarri?  And what's the link (if any) between demodands & yugoloths?


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2006)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> Nothing more on the General of Gehenna?  Out of all of the `loths, he's the one who's interested me most as a potential BBEG for a long-term campaign.




I think he's been left mysterious intentionally.



			
				AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> Also, just out of curiosity: why did WotC stick with the Yugoloth name/term (instead of daemon), even though they revered/readopted the devil/demon terminology for baatezu/tanarri?  And what's the link (if any) between demodands & yugoloths?




Probably because "daemon" sounds too much like "demon".  I personally prefer yugoloth by leaps and bounds (and I'm an "old schooler").  Another reason is that both demons and devils had more than one subgroup, whereas daemons/yugoloths were never differentiated in a similar manner.

As for the demodands, I'll let Shemeska or Ripzerai field that one, as they'll probably give you a far better explanation than I could.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 15, 2006)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> Nothing more on the General of Gehenna?  Out of all of the `loths, he's the one who's interested me most as a potential BBEG for a long-term campaign.




There's very little hard information, and he/she/it has been left intentionally mysterious. The General was the first yugoloth to achieve ultroloth status, he was responsible for the purging of law and chaos from the early yugoloths (which seems either by intent or side effect to have created the Obyriths and Ancient Baatorians), and he's ultimately the major controlling influence over yugoloth involvement in the Blood War.

See 2e 'Faces of Evil: The Fiends', 'Hellbound: The Blood War', and the 3e 'Manual of the Planes'




> Also, just out of curiosity: why did WotC stick with the Yugoloth name/term (instead of daemon), even though they revered/readopted the devil/demon terminology for baatezu/tanarri?  And what's the link (if any) between demodands & yugoloths?




[Dark Helmet]Yugoloth will always win, because daemon is dumb.[/Dark Helmet] Too much similarity to demon, and they'd built up most of the lore on them since calling them 'loths, so why change back? WotC never dropped Tanar'ri and Baatezu either, they just added back demon and devil as generic names (though this had already been done in late 2e for demons). Since the 'loths don't have subtypes beyond themselves*, there was no need to bring back daemon as a generic term.

* back to that no subtypes of 'loth thing... the yugoloths and demodands (gehreleths) share a common origin, but the exact story depends on if you ask the 'loths or the 'leths. Originally the first NE fiends, the Baernaloths decided to create themselves a servitor race of fiends, and eventually they created the yugoloths. One of the Baernaloths (or three of them) went off on their own and created the Demodands (either afterwards, in imitation of the 'loths, or before, while the other Baern were still debating what to create).

This renegade Baernaloth, known as Apomps the Triple Aspected, however had created his children tainted with chaos, and this disgusted his brethren, and on threat of oblivion either they expelled him, he fled their wrath, or willingly went into exile (likely forming the plane of Carceri as a side effect of his flight). The 'loths and 'leths mutually despise one another to a degree of zealotry that makes the Tanar'ri and Baatezu look like intimate and long time friends; they'll kill one another on sight such is the lingering enmity they've gained from the split between their makers.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> good deal!
> 
> did we have somewhere a list of all the yugo lords (altraloth or otherwise) and what books they can be found in?




I'm sure we did, but here's this off the top of my head. Likely isn't comprehensive, because I'm at work (oddly enough typing about 'loths just after having worked with live virus samples...).







The General of Gehenna - 2e Faces of Evil, 2e Planes of Conflict, 2e Hellbound: The Blood War, 3e MotP
Mydianchlarus - 2e Planes of Conflict, 2e Faces of Evil, 3e MotP

Altraloths
Anthraxus - 1e MM2, 2e Faces of Evil, 2e Planes of Conflict, 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Bubonix - 1e MM2 (name only), 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Typhus - 1e MM2 (name only), 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Taba - 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Cholerix - 1e MM2 (name only), 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Charon/Cerlic - 1e MM2, 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Xenghara - 2e 'Pox of the Planes' Dragon Annual #1
Diptheris - 1e MM2 (name only, never seen again)

Baernaloths
Daru Ib Shamiq - 2e 'Hellbound: The Blood War'
Unnamed members of The Demented - 2e 'Planes of Conflict'

Others
Larsdana Ap Neut - 2e Planes of Conflict (or Faces of Evil, don't have the book handy to check)
Helekanalaith, Keeper of the Tower Arcane - 2e Planes of Conflict


Note: I'm not including the FR pastiche 'loth lords like Inthracis (aka Anthraxus). I'm also not including named ultroloths.


----------



## Razz (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder if a CR 13 Ultroloth was WotC's intention all along as they plan to possibly make Altraloths a generic yugoloth type (instead of making them unique 'loths) at CR 16 or 17 and generic Baernoloths at CR 20+ (as Planes of Conflict did when they made the generic baernoloth in the monster booklet hat came with the boxed set)? The Oinoloth could be the only unique one, which I hope is in the CR 30+...but they'll probably pop him at CR 27, like Asmodeus in FCI for the sake of the "little people" (and I do mean you silly non-epic people who can't see beyond level 20)   

So much speculation...I wish WotC would confirm SOMETHING on the future of the 'loths in 3E!


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2006)

Razz said:
			
		

> I wonder if a CR 13 Ultroloth was WotC's intention all along as they plan to possibly make Altraloths a generic yugoloth type (instead of making them unique 'loths) at CR 16 or 17 and generic Baernoloths at CR 20+ (as Planes of Conflict did when they made the generic baernoloth in the monster booklet hat came with the boxed set)? The Oinoloth could be the only unique one, which I hope is in the CR 30+...but they'll probably pop him at CR 27, like Asmodeus in FCI for the sake of the "little people" (and I do mean you silly non-epic people who can't see beyond level 20)




I honestly don't think they considered altraloths at all when assigning CRs.  My guess is that the folks who updated the ultroloths in MMIII simply re-CRed them based on equivalent fiends using the existing MotP stats, then made slight alterations.   I'd hope that a FCIII would set the ultroloths at CR20 and re-CR any others as necessary to fit in the proper hierarchy (similar to the other two FCs).  As for baernaloths, I've become convinced that the best course of action is to simply not stat them at all.   Worst case scenario, I'd hope they would only stat baerns individually (similar to archfiends), rather than as a generic type.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 15, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> As for baernaloths, I've become convinced that the best course of action is to simply not stat them at all.   Worst case scenario, I'd hope they would only stat baerns individually (similar to archfiends), rather than as a generic type.




That's my opinion. I don't see it as viable to have a generic Baernaloth. Among the few that are left, they're unique individuals and that sort of precludes presenting a base/generic version of their race. As awesome as Tony Di's picture of them in Planes of Conflict was, I wouldn't have presented stats, and just my personal preference, but I'd also avoid talking about them in the sense of using them as direct BBEGs to oppose PCs.


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think they considered altraloths at all when assigning CRs.  My guess is that the folks who updated the ultroloths in MMIII simply re-CRed them based on equivalent fiends using the existing MotP stats, then made slight alterations.   I'd hope that a FCIII would set the ultroloths at CR20 and re-CR any others as necessary to fit in the proper hierarchy (similar to the other two FCs).



I agree. The MMIII 'updates' were hackjobs.



> As for baernaloths, I've become convinced that the best course of action is to simply not stat them at all.   Worst case scenario, I'd hope they would only stat baerns individually (similar to archfiends), rather than as a generic type.



That would work, though I fear that we'd probably just get a retread of the anemic 2e stats.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'm sure we did, but here's this off the top of my head. Likely isn't comprehensive, because I'm at work (oddly enough typing about 'loths just after having worked with live virus samples...).




thanks!  yeah, that looked familiar, and was good to see again.  



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Note: I'm not including the FR pastiche 'loth lords like Inthracis (aka Anthraxus). I'm also not including named ultroloths.




we should probably get that together at some point in time, as well.

and hmm, FR needed a pastiche for Anthraxus?  odd, since he appeared as himself in the Swords of the Iron Legion module!


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

i also think it would be best not to stat the baernaloths (despite the fact that i have done so, heh).  the stats in Planes of Conflict (seemling intentionally, IMO) do not match the flavor text, and there is a _lot_ of mysterious stuff going on with them, so the less said the better, i think.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and hmm, FR needed a pastiche for Anthraxus?  odd, since he appeared as himself in the Swords of the Iron Legion module!




Apparently so since that who showed up in the last book of the War of the Spider Queen. (another example of where FR authors frequently FUBAR written continuity in favor of some "story" reason.)


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

oh, that's the novels... well, of course, the novels aren't always 100% in-game canon.


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oh, that's the novels... well, of course, the novels aren't always 100% in-game canon.



Depending on the setting, of course.

*coughFRcough*


----------



## Razz (Dec 16, 2006)

The thing is I run epic games, and there are people that do believe it or not, and so having an Altraloth or a Baernoloth as a BBEG is right up my campaign's alley. Just because a creature is said to be super-powerful doesn't mean WotC should restrict you from ever presenting them as the BBEG. If you wanted them as one, the stats should be provided as a "just in case" measure. 

I know people complain about that being bad because then you turn such unique creatures into pickings for players. But after the 10th red great wyrm that aspires to be a deity or destroy the world, the players are looking for something interesting to tackle. Battling the minions in that yugoloth tower in Gehenna (Kin-something, forgot the name) and facing the General of Gehenna is something the "stars of the game" should accomplish if they want to or if the DM wants to.

Besides, why play heroic characters when you throw something in their face and say "they can never be stopped, because there's no stats for them, so I can't have you fight it anyway." SOMETHING has to stop them and in a D&D game that should fall to the players if they choose.

Sure, you can drag a campaign and have the players stop the machinations of Demogorgon for the umpteenth time and destroy like a million of his aspects...but then it gets to the point where the players go,"Dude, why don't we end this whole cat&mouse game and just kill the Prince of Demons himself?". And you can't blame them for eventually coming to a decision like that. 

Luckily, we have Demogorgon stats just for that situation.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

there always the "make them more powerful than your party could possibly handle" option.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 18, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> there always the "make them more powerful than your party could possibly handle" option.




Yeppers.

Group of PCs on the 4th layer of Gehenna + member of The Demented sitting there waiting for them, wanting to 'chat' = regardless of it having stats or not behind the DM screen, no player in their right mind is going to roll for initiative unless it attacks them first. There's a sense of go right ahead and try if you want, but while I didn't plan on needing stats, there will be some if you make it bloody well necessary by jumping the gun like that. Conflict doesn't necessarily imply combat, especially at so-called epic level (which is one of the monstrous failings of the 3.x ELH).

Unique creatures when run correctly will have a virtually tangible aura of "badassitude" that will most often preclude intelligent players from straight up trying to kill them and take their stuff. And honestly, most so-called epic creatures should be unique creatures in the first place if you want to have some sense of cosmological cohesion in a campaign. Such things don't pop out of a vacuum as soon as PCs hit the correct level to make them spawn like mobs in some video game.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

if i was running a creature like that, and providing it was not too bloodthirsty, i would just let it play around with them like a cat does with mice until they decide to back off or run away.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 18, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if i was running a creature like that, and providing it was not too bloodthirsty, i would just let it play around with them like a cat does with mice until they decide to back off or run away.




*fiendish laughter* Yes, play around with them, exactly... muahahaha...


----------



## Razz (Dec 18, 2006)

Well then what if you have PCs that leave, level up, and come back 20 levels later to face it? I'm sorry, but I have yet to see a logical reason why the stars of the game simply CAN'T defeat something uber-evil (or uber-good, if you're playing the bad guys). I'm not saying MY games are run like that, but my players tend to take after japanese anime and movies like FFVII: Advent Children and DBZ, Naruto, BLEACH, X, Samurai Deeper Kyo, etc. and pretty much WANT to do uber-stuff and feel uber. They are great RPers, so don't assume they're playing D&D like a video game, because they get very involved with story, background, and plot. It's just my group appeals to a more 100-ft. radius fireball slinging types as opposed to 20-ft. radius, if you get my meaning.

So, yeah, the official stats of a powerful being via Epic Level Handbook monster format goes a long way for many people's campaign. I'm sure I am not the only one that feels this way and devoting just a couple of pages to statting a creature really is not asking much at all. No ones campaign is going to go down the tubes if Asmodeus' stats are given or the stats for the abyssal layer that's living or some uber-obyrith lord.

And, yes, I am one of the few that enjoyed 3E _*Deities&Demigods*_ because if Greek heroes can tackle deities why can't PCs if they ever wanted to aspire to be a "Greek-hero" type?

And, no, epic monsters do not pop like a video game. You might as well state the same thing when dragons and beholders start becoming more prominent in a campaign once the PCs suddenly hit double-digits in level. It's just the way the game works.

Of course, throwing the 1000th 15th-level kobold villain will grind your players nerves if that's how such games are run.

I don't play, I DM full-time, but if I did play I am the spiteful type---if the DM makes something unkillable, I'll find a way to do it no matter how many characters are sacrificed trying.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

if you give it 400 HD, 20 more levels won't make a lick of difference.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> Depending on the setting, of course.
> 
> *coughFRcough*




You forgot Dragonlance too Pants.  

But yeah I hate that when they wrote that series and then said "Hey look we can have a high powered Chosen of Mystra get taken by a former lord of the Nine and now have to have Mystra herself save him. And the next day a god forces an Ultraloth to serve him or accept oblivion. Yeah that makes so much sense..."


----------



## BOZ (Dec 19, 2006)

well, with DL the novels are the *most* important thing for canon!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2006)

Boz, 

LOL!  Maybe but there are some I take umbrage with. *points at Dragons of Summer Flame and the resulting mess of the 5th age before the War of Souls*.


----------



## sckeener (Jan 26, 2007)

Boz,

Not sure if you noticed (because I only just now found out), but someone (called Aryathanjiil ) started up some other naming wiki-s

Named Yugoloth Project

and here are the other ones that have sprung up
Named Demodand Project
Named Celestial Project
Named Devil Project

and the old classic and my fave
Named Demon Project


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2007)

Bump for Boz and Shemmy.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 2, 2007)

Dungeon 144 might have some names dropped, and Dragon 353 might likewise do the same. But I can't say till what's there till I have my copies.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright, since I've got Dungeon 144 in my hands now:

Sharlocke - advanced arcanaloth (sorcerer 2 / archmage 4). He acts as an agent in the adventure _Diplomacy_ on behalf of the yugoloth heirarchy, or at least his own interests and those of his immediate superior in Sigil, the Marauder, who herself acts in this particular case on behalf of an unnamed figure much higher in the 'loth heirarchy (Helekanalaith in Gehenna, or Mydianchlarus in the Waste are suggested).

Helekanalaith the Keeper of the Tower Arcane - finally mentioned in 3.x. His name is dropped as a member of the yugoloth heirarchy.

There's also the first 3.x mention (in passing) of the Tower of Incarnate Pain.

A bit of 'loth internal politics is also mentioned, in that there's something of a scramble going on behind the scenes by a number of powerful 'loths hoping to find the _Staff of the Lower Planes_. Originally the possession of Anthraxus, he appears to no longer have it, apparently not since he was deposed by Mydianchlarus and went into self-imposed wandering, and its current status is unknown. Various 'loths want it, both for its immediate power, and presumably for the symbolic power that it represents if they ever wanted to make a push for higher status, Oinoloth or otherwise.

Also, the revised 3.5 arcanaloth (though not presented by itself, but as part of Sharlocke's stat block) is nice. 'loth DR, in his case at least, is now 15/silver and good.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, that's some badass DR.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Also, the revised 3.5 arcanaloth (though not presented by itself, but as part of Sharlocke's stat block) is nice. 'loth DR, in his case at least, is now 15/silver and good.




That'll work.   I'm not sure what I'd like to be the 'loth DR standard (if there is one).  On the one hand, as the purest of evil, straight DR/good seems to make sense.  On the other hand, since the other fiends have special materials in the mix, it would seem appropriate for the 'loths to as well.  Being in the middle, I could almost see a mix of silver for some and cold iron for others.  

One thing's for certain...I don't want so see them with DR/magic!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, that would be ultra lame.  

i'm all for your idea of good, with sometimes silver and sometimes cold iron.


----------



## Shade (Feb 9, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Alright, since I've got Dungeon 144 in my hands now:
> 
> Sharlocke - advanced arcanaloth (sorcerer 2 / archmage 4). He acts as an agent in the adventure _Diplomacy_ on behalf of the yugoloth heirarchy, or at least his own interests and those of his immediate superior in Sigil, the Marauder, who herself acts in this particular case on behalf of an unnamed figure much higher in the 'loth heirarchy (Helekanalaith in Gehenna, or Mydianchlarus in the Waste are suggested).




I've finally got mine as well, and Sharlocke is very cool.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 9, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I've finally got mine as well, and Sharlocke is very cool.




He may be the first arcanaloth explicitely given class levels within a stat block actually. And it certainly raises the bar on power for some of the unique 'loths.


----------



## Pants (Feb 9, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> 'loth DR, in his case at least, is now 15/silver and good.



Ah HA. I did it first.  (though mine was 10/good and silver. Minor.  )

I didn't notice any 'fire blasting' ability that was mentioned elsewhere as being in this revision though...


----------



## Razz (Feb 9, 2007)

I think 'loth DR is fine at X/good, just make the DR really high, though. Five more than normal for their CR. 

I mean look at the rilmani. I feel bad for rilmani, since their DR is bypassed by any alignment weapon.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 10, 2007)

Razz,

Really? I must have missed that. But I do agree, they deserve to have their DR upped by 5 points minimum.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 13, 2007)

More 'loth lore tidbits. Specifically there's now a second named Baernaloth.

_Dragon #353_ - Harishek Ap Thulkesh, 'The Blind Clockmaker'. Included in the demiplane listing in the details for the Clockwork Gap.


----------



## Razz (Feb 13, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Razz,
> 
> Really? I must have missed that. But I do agree, they deserve to have their DR upped by 5 points minimum.




Yeah, check out the 3.5 Update on the Fiend Folio and the rilmani have DR X/good or evil or lawful or chaotic as their DR.

Speaking of Rilmani, I really would like to know what's the deal with the Dragon editors refusing to convert the other three out there. I know they've received submissions on rilmani but why the hate? If modrons got into Dragon, Rilmani should too (nothing against modrons, I love them, but there's a huge fan base and a huge hate base on them).


----------



## Ripzerai (Feb 13, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> I know they've received submissions on rilmani but why the hate?




Rilmani don't inspire hate; they inspire indifference. 

There's virtually nothing on them anywhere, even in Planescape (the PSMCII, Faces of Sigil, and Tales From the Infinite Staircase are virtually their only appearances). If skeptical editors are to be convinced of their utility, they need to be given vivid examples of how they might be used.

Perhaps the place to introduce them isn't Dragon, but Dungeon.


----------



## Shade (Feb 13, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> More 'loth lore tidbits. Specifically there's now a second named Baernaloth.
> 
> _Dragon #353_ - Harishek Ap Thulkesh, 'The Blind Clockmaker'. Included in the demiplane listing in the details for the Clockwork Gap.




Woo-hoo!   Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 13, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> If skeptical editors are to be convinced of their utility, they need to be given vivid examples of how they might be used.
> 
> Perhaps the place to introduce them isn't Dragon, but Dungeon.




Hey you, yes you, creator of that one Rilmani you called The Sinners Saint, you should propose something to them.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah Rip, go for it - we've tried, but they're just not having it.

remember how you single-handedly took Erik Mona's perception of Pale Night from "eh, not interesting, kinda lame" to "hey... now that's interesting."?


----------



## Shemeska (May 11, 2007)

Another 'loth to add:

Rixlenask - Ultroloth. Demogorgon brokered a deal with him for the service of a "large number" of nycaloths [Dungeon 147, 'Into the Maw']


----------



## BOZ (Jun 18, 2007)

plus, Charon is due to reappear in a big way soon isn't he?


----------



## Ripzerai (Jun 18, 2007)

We forgot Vilinathraxes (Arcanaloth, _The Great Modron March_, page 89).


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 18, 2007)

From Dragon 357: The obyrith lord Cabiri's imprisonment in the Wells of Darkness was at the hands of either the baernaloths, or the yugoloths (likely at their direction). It would appear that he learned a bit too much abyssal prehistory for his own good. The exact substance of what he learned isn't known (but it's not a big leap to surmise what it was), but he was looking into the origins of the obyriths' creation, and to that end he sought out the baern.

And Boz. Yep, it seems that we'll see Charon and perhaps some other familiar 'loths in 149.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 10, 2007)

*Dungeon 149 *- Charon appears and is given stats. Among other topics, his relationship with Hades of the Olympian pantheon is detailed, as well as the price he gathers for his services.

Sembra, Sovashi, Ridder, and Landerbold - Iggwilv's four arcanaloth apprentices

*Dungeon 150 *- The dergholoth is updated with 3.5 stats. Its role in yugoloth armies is mentioned, and other ecology details, along with what the promotion process of mezzoloth to dergholoth involves.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 27, 2007)

Yleris - arcanaloth necromancer in service to Orcus in the fortress of Tcian-Sumere within the Negative Energy plane. Secretly in service to the yugoloth lord Bubonix. _(Dragon 359)_

--

Also, though it was trimmed in the magazine, FWIW, Yleris's statblock was originally (NE, male arcanaloth sorcerer 9). He was snagged from my campaign, and a story of mine before that, so at some point I'll probably put up a rogues gallery entry on him with some non-canon details and stats.


----------

